# What's Your Dream Boat??



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Lets just all imagine we won that half billion dollar lottery for a second..... 

You could have any boat your want....

Post up what would be your dream boat, add a few pics too if you can


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Xcat- this is the 1st one build. Something along the lines of this. Super low draft and easy to navigate with in our shallow rivers. This thing is a catfishing machine!

This boat is built by Xtreme boats out of Bonifay, Fl. 

MINUS the merc! #TEAMYAMAHA

But who only wants 1 boat???


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

42' Fountain fishing boat


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

36' Yellowfin
Scout 345
or 
Everglades 355CC
Everglades 350 LX or EX

Any of those will do....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hanns 50ft center console*

I would have to go with the Hanns 50' CC with the 4x 300 engine package...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Since I have half a billion dollars I'm gonna get two boats one for offshore and one for inshore. Lets start with a 60ish American customs yacht I'm not really sure just how ridiculous it would be because its a completely hand built custom yacht That would be built to my liking but it would look something like this. Second would be a 24 yellowfin with all the amenities.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Never have to worry how rough is is.......lol

billd


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably an 80' American Custom Yacht that would cruise around 40 kts. Enclosed Bridge. the works


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I would buy a good used 4-stroke for my old ratty Pro-Line! 

Not 1 boat, but would own several.
River Boat, Bay Boat, Ski Boat, Offshore Boat, Weekender for Ft. Mcree and a big Trawler to make the Great Loop trip. I would keep a few here and a few at my new place in the Keys or Virgin Islands. Would never live anywhere it got below 75 degrees again! 
The outboards would be re powered every 500 hours and I would give the old engines away on the Fishing Forum. 
Most likely be dead of Alcohol or lead poison in 18 months or less.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I got mine, 12' bote bugslinger with all the fixings.....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

The little boat in the center. That's my dream boat.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Tobiwan said:


> Since I have half a billion dollars I'm gonna get two boats one for offshore and one for inshore. Lets start with a 60ish American customs yacht I'm not really sure just how ridiculous it would be because its a completely hand built custom yacht That would be built to my liking but it would look something like this. Second would be a 24 yellowfin with all the amenities.


I work for the man that owns American custom yachts..... Go with a rybovich or something lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I work for the man that owns American custom yachts..... Go with a rybovich or something lol


If its that bad I guess I could handle a 61 Garlington 😉

I think this is a cool thread, cool to see how everyone has something different on their mind.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Something like this...I know you can get enclosed bridge but I think I'd like the wind in my hair and I know you can get bigger but if you get one to big you'd start limiting yourself on marinas that can handle you. 80' is BIG!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nor-tech 392 superfish. although yellowfin 42 and hydrasports 42 are close contenders


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Here's mine, for now at least.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Saw this one tied up at AJ's last year. I could probably get use to fishing out of it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> 42' Fountain fishing boat


+1 with 32'/Yamaha


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

I think it would be a 200' Feedship with around a 55 Rybovich SF and 32 Century CC docked on her. Probably need some smaller toys too. Never setfoot on land again.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Whichever boat that Heidi Klum gives me!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin24.htm


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Nordhaven 52.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

A replicated fuel efficient "Jaws" boat (if that's even possible)


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My 1983 Wellcraft V20 with a finished rebuild and fully customized to what I want. Twin 115 XS Optimax engines on a bracket, enclosed Everglades style console with upper controls on the roof deck.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> A replicated fuel efficient "Jaws" boat (if that's even possible)


Your post got me wondering what kind of boat it actually was and through google and the hull truth it is a completely fake boat. It was nothing but a movie prop. Kind of sad lol 😭


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> ...
> 
> Would never live anywhere it got below 75 degrees again!
> ...


You got that right!

After taxes it's $300-mil or so. I'd claim the prize via a Trust entity so there'd be no inheritance taxes when I pass it on to relatives. I'd set it up so that my wife and I would be co-trustees, and our kids as beneficiaries of the trust. 

I'd donate 10% to the "church" but not just to one. I'd spread it out quite a bit. I'd then use the trust to pay all debts of all immediate family members and give each a nice little nest egg - probably a million or so. Church + Family would chew up $50-mil total. 

I'd still have over $250-mil to play with. I'd buy up about 4 or 5 houses on a nice spot on Ono and bulldoze them for my summertime house. I'd buy a few places in the carribbean as well as a place in Utah or Colorado. 

Then, I'd buy my boats. 

-65' Viking
-24' Yellowfin
-F150 to repower my 186 Cape Island

I'd probably start my own restaurant(s) to give me something to do.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> Your post got me wondering what kind of boat it actually was and through google and the hull truth it is a completely fake boat. It was nothing but a movie prop. Kind of sad lol 😭


Yeahhhh, dam shame...but hey a 31' Bertram aint that bad for a replacement!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> A replicated fuel efficient "Jaws" boat (if that's even possible)


Best reply ever!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would have to go with the 82' viking! :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd buy a World Cat 32ec...and then invest the rest.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

One just like the Paul Mann Custom yacht the Georgia Girl would do for me. Can't post a link on my phone but check it out on their website.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> http://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin24.htm


Anyone notice how many "other vessels" are on this vessel? Wow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Anyone notice how many "other vessels" are on this vessel? Wow.


Yep. 42 ft. Sportie, 30 ft. Seavee, 4 jet skis, (2) 18' Hewes and an 800 hp dive boat.:thumbup: 

I might have forgotten one.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Freeman 40


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> One just like the Paul Mann Custom yacht the Georgia Girl would do for me. Can't post a link on my phone but check it out on their website.


WOW...what a beauty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

One of those Everglade boats by the guy who made boston whaler. They are made with foam that is impossible to sink and have been approved for 15 footers they guy at legendary said. Then with 3 or 4 yamiis and brand new everything. Then have a custom stero put in with all the new shit and upgrades lol. Then with the other 480 million buy a beach house with a dock that is dreged just for my boat so its on the gulf the whole time with its own break wall.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> They are made with foam that is impossible to sink and have been approved for 15 footers they guy at legendary said....



Man I'd love to talk to that salesman... 15 footers? Really?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You will need me as your 200 ton captain, we can travel the world fishing!!!! On your dollar of course.... Lol


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I think the same guy talked to me, told me this 20 foot key largo had been run in 10' seas with no problem! I tol him he has apparently never really been in 10' seas, I work on a 300' bot and tens and twelves still suck....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I think the same guy talked to me, told me this 20 foot key largo had been run in 10' seas with no problem! I tol him he has apparently never really been in 10' seas, I work on a 300' bot and tens and twelves still suck....


Word. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Couldn't have just one of course so....

72' Rybovich

42' Invincible

2400 Canyon Bay

3 Solo Skiffs


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

One that runs!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



jaster said:


> One that runs!!!


You know what, I'm with you on that!!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Bought it two years ago...


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Sweet fishing machine, one of a kind, long gone. Her sister is almost done. 23', prototype 327 (first year) mercruiser, great 6' transom fishbox and lower cockpit steering for fish fighting, chairs and an upswept forward hull with deep vee that was a wave fighter.
Built by Mabry Edwards. Scaled down version of Vamoose out of Monty's Marina, Mayport Fl.
Tested at Lake X, in the water in 62, a year before Merc released the V-8 combo. Outside pipes. Sounded like a vette on water.
Lot of fish went into that box.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't need much. 

Just a small-ish (24-30') walk-around cuddy and a 16-20' bay boat.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

nextstep said:


>


 To snooty to fish from....:no:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

The Jacquelyn is a pretty boat. I haven't been on it but I have seen pics on here and I saw it out at the spur last year. I think I would want something like that.


John


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

A large trawler live aboard to travel and fish for a few years. Kinda like the old GO FISCH on the tv show that I loved Offshore adventures(no longer on). Traveled the world with live aboard cpt.and chef diving and fishing.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd buy the miss celeste


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I change my mind on boats all the time but right now it would be a chaos tarpon bay 21. I'm pretty easy.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Don't need much.
> 
> Just a small-ish (24-30') walk-around cuddy and a 16-20' bay boat.


 
same here. just don't need all of that even if I had that much money.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

rigged


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

*Bertram 70 *


*







*
*Year:* 2013 Insure It *Length:* 74 ft *Price:* Call Survey It Locate Dealer More Boats from this Seller Print This Ad | Save This Ad | Email a Friend 

 
Request More Info Request Quote Request Brochure Trade In Value Finance It 
Resources

Manufacturer Website 
Bertram Yachts Website


*Boat Details*







*Beam *18 ft 8 in*Draft Board/Drive Up *6 ft*Dry Weight *116404 lb*Hull Material *Fiberglass*Hull Shape *Deep Vee*Fuel Capacity *2008 gal*Length Overall *74 ft 2 in*Water Capacity *350 gal


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

*Boat Description*The Bertram 70 is the crowning achievement of almost five decades of nautical leadership by Bertram Yacht. Her graceful lines hide surpassing richness of décor and amenities, a wealth of advanced technology and a host eminently practical features that make life aboard pure pleasure. 
Featuring exclusive ARG (Anti-rolling Gyro) technology, which suppresses rolling motion and reduces rolling angle by up to 50 percent, the 70 is a warrior in all types of weather conditions. The deep-V hull, which set the standard for offshore excellence more than 40 years ago, coupled with the modification of the hull strakes to reduce impact at the bow of the boat, combine for a smoother ride and increased performance. With optional power, the Bertram 70 cruises at 35 knots. Its solid fiberglass hull bottom, high-density foam construction and twin water-cooled diesel engines make this yacht capable of blasting through the tallest of seas with extreme confidence and comfort. 
The 70 has a broad beam, which carries all the way back to the stern providing an exceptionally spacious salon and, at 270 square feet, a cockpit even larger than those on many larger yachts. This generous cockpit is adorned with mezzanine seating containing multiple freezers and storage lockers. Deck surfaces are coated in non-stick Awlgrip, molded transom steps and a molded spiral staircase to the flybridge make getting about simple and safe, even in the fiercest of oceans. 
Frameless port, starboard and aft windows offer panoramic views from within the new salon layout giving the yacht's profile a streamlined look. The salon is filled with hand-selected exotic African mahogany cabinetry, granite countertops and carpeting with acoustic padding, which silences the room and sets the stage for quiet nights on board. All seating has an unobstructed view of the 42-inch LCD HDTV with Bose® home theater surround sound. An optional wet bar showcases a refreshed, modern look and the dinette comfortably seats five guests. With the goal of maximizing space without compromising luxury or comfort, the sofa (with optional recliner) features storage compartments that are incorporated into the arms of the sofa. Preparing casual or gourmet fare is a pleasure in the roomy galley, which is equipped with a standard upright or optional under counter refrigeration system, microwave/convection oven, four-burner cook-top with full oven, dishwasher and a trash compactor. 
The 70's full-beam master cabin is highlighted by oblong porthole windows on either side of the king berth providing breathtaking views of the surrounding water. From the moment you enter the master, the entire cabin lights up as natural sunlight beams through the windows. These innovative windows are the product of Advanced Yacht Technologies and are comprised of layered one-inch and half-inch tempered glass seamlessly integrated into the hull in a rigid fiberglass casing that actually adds strengthens the hull. Along with the cedar hanging locker and under-bed drawers, storage options include port and starboard dressers or one dresser and a desk/vanity desk. The master head includes an expansive shower stall, teak flooring and dual his-and-her sinks. 
The VIP forward stateroom offers a queen berth, while the starboard guestroom boasts large twin side-by-side berths. Both have a cedar hanging locker, nightstand with drawer, upper hull-side storage cabinets and private access to their respective heads. All staterooms come equipped with LCD HDTVs, digital alarm clocks and wall-to-wall carpeting.


----------

